# Passed I-85 skills, got NREMT letter sayign i didn't



## rtarin (Feb 1, 2012)

So I have already passed my written nremt I-85 and recently retested on 1 skill of my skill test. I tested on Jan 20. I passed with flying colors and the NREMT skill coordinator told me that i had passed and i even saw the testing form where she circled i had passed the skill. 

So today i get a letter in the mail from the NREMT saying that I failed my retest attempt and must now go through remedial training. I'm attempting to contact the facility since i had to drive 5 hrs away to test, and NREMT offices are closed for the day. Has anyone heard of something similar happening before. Your input is greatly appreciated since I'm pretty stressed out right now. Thanks


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably a goof up. Mistakes happen. Don't panic until you talk to someone.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 1, 2012)

You only retested 1 skill?  That could be the reason.  When you retest you are supposed to retest all skills again


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 1, 2012)

Let me rephrase that, if retesting at the end of the same day you can get away with just retesting the 1 station.  If returning at another date to retest you chance failing any of them all over again.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 1, 2012)

The results on site are unofficial. I would definitely follow up though.


You are allowed to retest up to two or three stations I believe. If you fail those you have to go through the whole thing again.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 1, 2012)

Corky said:


> Let me rephrase that, if retesting at the end of the same day you can get away with just retesting the 1 station.  If returning at another date to retest you chance failing any of them all over again.



Not all testing sites offer same day retesting . You are able to retest skills you failed at another time or site. Even if you retest same day you can retest at another site or time later. If you fail at the retest you have to go through everything again.


----------



## rtarin (Feb 1, 2012)

I failed 1 skill twice the same day, so I was allowed another retest for that single skill at another site another day since I had passed everything else already. If you fail it a third time at the other site, you not only have to redo all skills again, but also the computer test as well as a refresher course. 

So what makes NREMT be able to disregard the pass/fail the skill test examiner and the NREMT on site coordinator have done if it's considered a 'preliminary' score. I will most definetely follow up and let you guys know the outcome.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 2, 2012)

rtarin said:


> I failed 1 skill twice the same day, so I was allowed another retest for that single skill at another site another day since I had passed everything else already. If you fail it a third time at the other site, you not only have to redo all skills again, but also the computer test as well as a refresher course.
> 
> So what makes NREMT be able to disregard the pass/fail the skill test examiner and the NREMT on site coordinator have done if it's considered a 'preliminary' score. I will most definetely follow up and let you guys know the outcome.



When I tested for medic they were not allowed to give official results as they had been burned before by telling someone they passed only to find out there was some issue somewhere resulting in a fail(don't know how or what happened but apparently it does). Everything the testing center sends into NREMT is checked and then entered into the computer system.

I didn't realize you had to retake the CBT as well.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

I would reach out to the test site AND to NREMT and ask what changed. Perhaps there was a paperwork snafu.


RE: CBT - IIRC, The CBT exam is good for one year, even if you tank on the practicals and have to do the refresher. Same if you pass the practicals, but can't master the CBT.


----------



## rtarin (Feb 2, 2012)

*I passed!*

So i called the NREMT first thing today and I was told that the results given onsite are unofficial and are subject to change but that they could check the paperwork submitted for errors, they got my phone number and said they'd call me back later.

Half and hour later I receive a call back that I had in fact gotten all the points for the skill and it Pass was circled in the coordinator's sheet, but there's also another sheet that has to be bubbled in and that had fail on it. It was marked as a clerical error and they said i should receive my emt-i85 packet in the mail in a few days. THANK GOD! I'M SO RELIEVED! ^_^

Thank you guys for your input as well, it was very helpful.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

Well... That was easier than it could have been!

Congrats on passing!


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats. Good luck job hunting.


----------



## bstone (Feb 5, 2012)

Corky said:


> You only retested 1 skill?  That could be the reason.  When you retest you are supposed to retest all skills again



Huh? Nope. You only retest what you failed, not all of them.


----------



## bstone (Feb 5, 2012)

rtarin said:


> So i called the NREMT first thing today and I was told that the results given onsite are unofficial and are subject to change but that they could check the paperwork submitted for errors, they got my phone number and said they'd call me back later.
> 
> Half and hour later I receive a call back that I had in fact gotten all the points for the skill and it Pass was circled in the coordinator's sheet, but there's also another sheet that has to be bubbled in and that had fail on it. It was marked as a clerical error and they said i should receive my emt-i85 packet in the mail in a few days. THANK GOD! I'M SO RELIEVED! ^_^
> 
> Thank you guys for your input as well, it was very helpful.



Excellent! Very glad to hear this. From one I85 to another, mazel tov!


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 5, 2012)

bstone said:


> Huh? Nope. You only retest what you failed, not all of them.



If you fail 3? I think you have to redo everything.


----------



## bstone (Feb 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> If you fail 3? I think you have to redo everything.



Hmmm...unsure. I only had to do one retest for one practical station, which I passed.


----------

